# What is your qi gong practice?



## qi-tah (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all;

Just interested to find out what yr usual qi gong routine is like... what you practice, when you practice it, do you practice as warm-up/cool-down from taiji practice or on it's own (or both), do you stop for storms etc...

What is the one qi gong practice you consider essential? What is your favourite qi gong practice? (may not be the same! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

For myself, i always start with some standing tree meditation, about 10-15 mins at the moment (but i'm trying to work up to longer!). I then follow up with either the 5 element qi gong that my second teacher taught me, or my current teacher's set (some of it looks like 8 peices of brocade, other parts look totally different... don't know if the set has a name). Total time about 35-40 mins... i generally practice around midnight 'cause i'm a night owl! I don't mind practicing when it's raining outside, but high winds make me feel a bit odd so i don't practice then.

Sometimes if i get bored on the train (i'm on the train a lot!) i'll practice my one finger qi gong too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, but my absoloute fav qi gong set is the 24 palms ba gua qi gong! I do that set before every ba gua practice session.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it depends on what you want to call qigong

What I do everyday
Maybe not considered qigong by some but to me it is, some form of stance training is done everyday
Wuji standing, Standing post, Santi Shi  try to do on the same day one after the other (it a Xingyiquan thing)
Yang Taijiquan Stance training

What I try to do almost everyday (5 to 6 times a week)
12 pieces of brocade 
Taiji Qigong form my Yang taiji Sifu 

Currently I do when possible 
Chen style silk reeling  when time allows
8 pieces of brocade  when time allows

Things are soon to be eliminated from this; I do not have enough time to do the training justice. I suspect that 8 pieces of brocade is soon to be eliminated and 12 pieces of brocade will be done as a warm-up only


----------



## grydth (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, qi-tah.... one person's routine is another person's dream. I love train travel, and would delight in seeing Australis by that mode of travel. Perhaps when #1 son visits there on a semester abroad...

Anyway, I practice most a set known as "Tai Chi Qigong".... originally as I first saw it, it was an 18 form set, but I've seen some changes/variations from different Sifu along the way, so now I do 21 after incorporating a few. 

I often use this set as a warm up for Tai Chi - I most certainly don't mean to disparage Qi Gong, but it just works better for me that way. I vary the work out from 4 to 8 repetitions, the latter being a fair work out on its own merits. (To destress my daughter before a karate test, a run though of 2 repetitions is fine).

I enjoy 8 Brocade, and should do it more... 

Currently I am learning the 36 form as taught by Dr Aihan Kuhn as "Therapeutic Qi Gong". Enjoying it so far, it works most areas of the body.

I practice whenever I can find the time.


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jul 11, 2007)

I practice a form of Qigong called Neiyang Gong (nothing to do with Falun Gong), it is a medically based qigong which i learnt at a Qigong Clinic in China.
The set i practice is known as Muscle strengthening Qi regulating set, comprising 12 exercises, of which no fewer than 8 repetitions are to be performed or no fewer than 4 per side for double sided exercises.
I have found then to be of immense help personally, used to be on medication for bad knees, havent touched it for over a year, with no knee problems, and many of my older students have reported some very beneficial aspects to it.
I use them as warm-up exercises for my classes, so i am doing them about 12 times per week (morning and evening classes Mon - Fri & Sat morning)
Also do a little Wu Ji standing exercise, and throw in 8 pieces of brocade about once a week for a change.
Other than that not much else Qigong wise, as i dont believe in spending too much time on Qigong. 
I have always believed there is a fine line between Qigong and Taiji practice, and not to concentrate too much time on Qigong to the detriment of the Taiji. I.E. 1 and Half hour class, 30 min Qigong warm-up, 30 min Stepping with Taiji postures, 30 min form work/Push Hands alternating lessons.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 11, 2007)

I suppose I practice three types of qigong.

Eight Pieces Brocade:  I do this each morning.

Golden Bell Cover:  A still qigong I do at least once a week.

Walking the Circle:  I do this every day for maybe half an hour.

Its winter now and Canberra gets pretty bloody cold so it tough to get out and do it, but you do what you have to.

I would have to say that I consider the Ba Duan Jin the most valuable as it can also develop strength while maintaining suppleness.

My favourite is Golden Bell Cover even though I don't do it as often as the others.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 14, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Its winter now and Canberra gets pretty bloody cold so it tough to get out and do it, but you do what you have to.


 
Oh, i feel your pain! (Except in my extremities before 9am these mornings! Brr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 21, 2007)

My Qigong practise is:

Morning- Tong Bei, Yang Taiji Long form, Lohan Gong, Dip Guat Gong.

In between I try to train the Wai Gong forms

Night- Tong Bei, Fa Kuen, Yijinjing, Zhan Zhuang (Jaam Jong)
on other occasions Wu Taiji 108 form, Sei Pai Da.



take care


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 21, 2007)

My soft qigong includes taiji postures extracted from yang taijiquan, including "holding ball" standing (like hugging a tree).  

"hard" qigong is Yi jin jing

the taijiquan form and baguazhang can also be practiced as qigong...sometimes I perform them this way, and sometimes with fighting intent.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 23, 2007)

When I learned taichi, I wasn't taught qi gong exercises or a routine to do.  So I never really did any qi gong.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Mei Hua (Jul 23, 2007)

Ba Duan Jin

Yi Jin Jing

Tieh Lohan Gong

Varies when I do them, but I do something at least once a day


----------



## grydth (Jul 24, 2007)

Dronak said:


> When I learned taichi, I wasn't taught qi gong exercises or a routine to do.  So I never really did any qi gong.  Sorry I can't be of more help.



My first sifu didn't teach any qi gong, either. He focused on the Cheng Man Ching Yang style form for the first year or so... later taught applications, Chin Na and a fan form. What did your teacher focus on?


----------



## kaustabh (Sep 14, 2007)

Wuji standing
San Ti Shi

I do them every morning.


----------



## East Winds (Sep 14, 2007)

Zhan Zhuang (Jam Jong)
Ba Duan Jin
T'ai Chi Chi'h (T'ai Chi Ruler)

Very best wishes


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting stuff. I believe that we do different Qigong exercises because it fits with our personal body types(opinion). I do the five element qigong, three circle standing qigong. At times I will do the kidneys qigong, colon qigong...organ specific qigongs. I will also break into the three warmer qigongs. I am beginning to learn about qigongs done from the palms of bagwazhang.


----------



## Sunrise (Oct 11, 2007)

I do about 30 minuts each day with variing content:
Zhang Zhuang in various positions for developing power
"easy" Zhang Zhuang with energy replentishing meditaion
Qi Gong loosening exercises to open joints and harmonize energy
Nei Gong with positions out of the form


----------



## cwalker (Nov 12, 2007)

My Favs are Standing Like a Tree ( Zhang Zhuang ) which I love to do outside by a tree if at all possible.   I like Bagua's circle walking too which I also do around a tree whenever possible  (there's a wonderful chestnut tree at my work and a cherry tree in my back yard that I practice with).  

I don't so much focus on formal sets (like the 8 pieces of Brochade, etc) but instead feel that any activity which you bring your full awareness to can be a form of Chi Gung.   As such, I also like to hold stretches for 5-10 minutes and try to let my attention stay in the muscle/tendon area that's being worked.   It not only feels great but becomes a meditation for me. 

Best. 
C.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 15, 2007)

Currently I guess it would depends on if you consider stance training qigong

Qigong/Stance training; Wuji, Zhang Zhuang, Santi Shi

Qigong; Ba Duan Jin and Qigong directly associated with my Taiji


----------



## East Winds (Nov 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

I agree. Training Zhuan Zhuang (the 5 basic postures) is I think certainly Qigong. However training I Chuan (Da Cheng Chuan), is a whole different ball game and not Qigong.

Very best wishes


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 17, 2008)

I practice Soaring Crane QiGong.  I do the five basic exercises and standing meditation.  I do two sets of the five basic exercises in the morning, about 45 minutes, and one set in the evening, about 25 minutes.  I do standing meditation for about 20 minutes, maybe a little longer, perhaps two or three times a week.  I'm considering starting nei gong.  I do only the first posture so far.  I am not a martial artist, although 30 years ago I studied Shorei Kan Okinawan GojuRyu.  I am interested in developing internal qi for health and inner strength and longevity.


----------

